# What is Best way to fast dry a bud with microwave/oven  plz help asap.



## Sexologist420 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey fellas, I was wondering what is the best way to fast dry a bud just picked off a girl. I know...I know...dont pick early ya ya. But I want to try her...shes just started frostying up. Ive read something about the microwave before but cant remember...do you just stick it in microwave? 

Thx__________________


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Dec 26, 2008)

i think its like 10 seconds... give it a try. if its not dry, stick it in for another 10 seconds. 

Im not possitive however but that is a safe bet. Google it!


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Dec 26, 2008)

A websites information...



Place your trimmed buds on a cookie sheet spread out evenly. Set your oven to 125-140 degrees Fahrenheit (no hotter!). Leave for 10 minutes, remove for 5 minutes and turn buds. Repeat once more.


Place buds flat on a plate. Use your microwave on 50% power or less (important not to burn). Set for only 10-12 seconds at a time, remove and turn, repeat as necessary. Done quickly, be careful.


NEVER have your heat source be more than 150 degrees Fahrenheit!  Any hotter will actually burn or vaporize the THC or resin glands...this IS what gets you high, so be careful of this.


thats two different ways DONT DO THEM BOTH HAHA


----------



## cjf2612 (Dec 26, 2008)

If I want to sample I put the fresh bud in a tiny box and put in a pre heated oven at 100 c until smokable (usually 10-20 min) deppending on size.Works fine for a sample,will be a bit harsh to smoke though.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 26, 2008)

I had just posted a thread titled quick dry asking basically the same thing. I wanted to send my buddy home with something but didn't want to send him with harsh smoke. HippyInEngland suggested making butter instead of smoking. I love that idea because it gets you high and is a good representation of the quality of the bud.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 26, 2008)

i put a little bit in some tin foil and place it over the radiator. or a light bulb, it worked ok...not ideal tho.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 26, 2008)

pimpdaddycoolz said:
			
		

> Place your trimmed buds on a cookie sheet spread out evenly. Set your oven to 125-140 degrees Fahrenheit (no hotter!). Leave for 10 minutes, remove for 5 minutes and turn buds. Repeat once more.



Ive done it like this but I task my patience by only heating the oven till its just warm (as little as possible).

I turn oven off once buds are in and wait a good 20 min.

Repeat as necessary. But The slower you do it the better the outcome.


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 26, 2008)

I once Ironed it between two sheets of Paper...
Not Good...


----------



## leafminer (Dec 26, 2008)

Growdude has got the right method. I use a toaster oven set so that it just manages to turn on. About 60C I think. Takes about 45 minutes to dry a bud out. Smoke is quite acceptable.


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Dec 26, 2008)

I would take the bud you intend to smoke and cut it up really fine, then roll it in a doobie using as lil paper as possible. Then use a hairdryerto "dry "the doobie, turning to dry evenly. The paper will start to resinate, and eventually the doobie will turn real hard. Then let it set for 5 mins, and youre ready to smoke. It makes a real slow burning J that burns like a ciggarette, nice and evenly. I developed this technique when I went on a cruise and was too paranoid to sneak anything other than rolling papers onto the boat. It works so well I use this technique anytime I get  bud thats too resiny to smoke well in joint form.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I had just posted a thread titled quick dry asking basically the same thing. I wanted to send my buddy home with something but didn't want to send him with harsh smoke. HippyInEngland suggested making butter instead of smoking. I love that idea because it gets you high and is a good representation of the quality of the bud.


 
How do ya make butter?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 26, 2008)

This is from the marijuana cooking section of this forum.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23837


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 26, 2008)

I hang a bud behind my computer so that the power supply fan blows on it.  Depending on the size it smokes great in 12 to 24 hours.


----------



## cuy103 (Mar 21, 2009)

If you're going to use a microwave, don't use the regular heat.  Use the *DEFROST*.  

The regular heat cooks the plants like it would cook any other food.  The defrost uses a different heat to evaporate the water which is pretty much what you want to do.  

We all have different microwaves, but pretty much all work the same.  But you have to use your own judgement to determine if it's dry enough.  Just make sure you use the *DEFROST*.


----------



## naturalhi (Mar 21, 2009)

Another way to dry quickly is with a home food dehydrator, I found one at a thrift store for a couple bucks. Takes from a couple of hours (small amount, one tray)- all day with all 5 trays full. works great!>)


----------



## DirtySouthernAfficionado (Mar 21, 2009)

> Ive done it like this but I task my patience by only heating the oven till its just warm (as little as possible).
> 
> I turn oven off once buds are in and wait a good 20 min.
> 
> Repeat as necessary. But The slower you do it the better the outcome.



GrowDude has got it I'd say.
Heat kills THC, so these high temp and microwave oven ideas just seem like your ruining your smoke.

LOL, Naturalhi, excellent idea also. A food dehydrator


----------



## tinydn (Mar 21, 2009)

i am also harvesting and wanted to try mine ,but i have enough smoke for about 6 weeks so i will wait..it is my first grow so i am going to let it dry and cure for 6 weeks, as i do not want to be dissapointed in any way..it better be worth the wait..


----------



## King Bud (Mar 21, 2009)

> I hang a bud behind my computer so that the power supply fan blows on it. Depending on the size it smokes great in 12 to 24 hours.


I've done this. I don't remember how long it takes, but it works.


----------



## winstonwolf (Mar 21, 2009)

pimpdaddycoolz said:
			
		

> Place buds flat on a plate. Use your microwave on 50% power or less (important not to burn). Set for only 10-12 seconds at a time, remove and turn, repeat as necessary. Done quickly, be careful.



This is the method I use. 50 percent power and patience is the key.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 21, 2009)

Alright man, this is the best microwave way I know of, its the quick steam dry method. It dries the bud out without near as hardh a taste as the other quick dry methods.

You will need these things:

A microwave proof tupperware container with lid
A couple paper towels
BUD!

Alright, Fist, rip up a piece of paper towel so it covers the bottom of the tupperware container. 
Put your buds in the container on top of the paper towel. 
Now take another paper towel and wet it, wring it out so its pretty damp, but not dripping, and put it over the top of the container. You will need two layers of damp paper towel on top, so you can probably just fold that one paper towel on top in half to make those two layers of damp towels.
Finally, put the lid on top of the towels and snap it down in 3 corners, but leave one corner open so the steam can vent out.

Now its microwave time. Take your microwaves power down to 40 percent, and set it for a minute. After that mintue, take it out and check the paper towel on the bottom of your buds, if its wet, replace it, if not cool. Moisten the top paper towels and repeat this process about 3-4 times. You can see after about 3 times that your buds are getting pretty nice and dry. 4 times seems to do the trick with my microwave.

What this process is doing is gently removing the water from the buds, and the steam from the paper towels makes sure this doesn't happen too quickly and damage the bud. It also lets the bud get more thoroughly dried out then the other methods, which tend to just evaporate the water from the surface of the buds, not throughout the whole bud. We all know that drying buds slower makes for a better smoke, this is just like drying buds slower the quick microwave style. Sure it doesn't co mpare to normal drying methods, but it's the best quick way out there, far better than the 10 second microwave tricks and over tricks, ect.


----------



## scatking (Mar 21, 2009)

:goodposting: Hey blanco thanks!  Learned something new.  The next time I get a little impatient I'll definitely give it a try!:hubba:


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 22, 2009)

The great majority of moisture is in the stem--take as much stem as you dare out of the equation.  Lay out the remainder on newspaper, paper towels, something like that.  Gently blow across with a fan.  24-48 hours and you're good to go.  Doesn't taste like big money but it does the trick.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 22, 2009)

naturalhi said:
			
		

> Another way to dry quickly is with a home food dehydrator, I found one at a thrift store for a couple bucks. Takes from a couple of hours (small amount, one tray)- all day with all 5 trays full. works great!>)


 
Go to post number 125 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24796&page=7&highlight=drunken

eace:


----------

